# How long before a review is published?



## Margariet (Dec 29, 2011)

How long does it take before a review is published? I submitted a review one week ago. I received a confirmation and thank you-mail, but I cannot find it in the resort database.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2011)

can take up to a week, depends on the review manager...it is the holidays and family time does take up a bit more of their personal time.

what resort was it for?


----------



## Margariet (Dec 29, 2011)

RVC at Hotel Rama Candidasa, Bali, Indonesia. Not a resort already listed in the resort database because not very much frequented by Americans. But you can never know.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2011)

ah, if its never been listed before we will have to create a page for it!


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 30, 2011)

*Another resort that needs to be added*

I just placed on hold a resort through RCI that I could not find in the TUG review area.

Hope Lake Lodge Resort & Indoor Waterpark at Greek Peak (#8757)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2011)

ill put that on the list to add/research.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 31, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> ah, if its never been listed before we will have to create a page for it!





TUGBrian said:


> ill put that on the list to add/research.



I dropped out of RCI a few years ago, but at the time I remember seeing a lot of hotels in the RCI system that had been assigned RCI codes and that were available for exchange.  It was clear these weren't timeshares, but were simply hotels that RCI had obtained access to and were offering as exchanges.

If we were to start adding all of those to the system that would be a lot of work for not much benefit.  I think that it may be necessary to exercise some discretion when someone gets an exchange into a hotel.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2011)

I pretty much have a policy that if someone wants it added because they want to submit a reveiw or post an ad...ill add the resort.

certainly no longer an issue of space/etc with our dedicated servers.  I dont mind it at all.

going through to compare every record in RCI/II with our db however...yea...thats a bit much.


----------



## Margariet (Dec 31, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I dropped out of RCI a few years ago, but at the time I remember seeing a lot of hotels in the RCI system that had been assigned RCI codes and that were available for exchange.  It was clear these weren't timeshares, but were simply hotels that RCI had obtained access to and were offering as exchanges.
> 
> If we were to start adding all of those to the system that would be a lot of work for not much benefit.  I think that it may be necessary to exercise some discretion when someone gets an exchange into a hotel.



The resort I reviewed is a timeshare resort with hotel units as well but that is quite common in Asia. Nearly every timeshare resort in Indonesia and India do have hotel units as well but are clearly timeshare resorts with memberships. In Europe we also have many timeshare resorts which have also hotel rooms or apartments for rental. If we left all resorts out which have hotel units and apartments for rent, there would be less resorts! In my country there would be left no resort at all! Maybe it is more American to have solely timeshare resorts. I have noticed that some American people are very much against renting out by timeshare exchange companies and resorts but for resorts with hotels and rental apartments it's very common.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2011)

the ny one looks to be brand new, looks nice too!  (for those interested in indoor water parks in new york anyway! lol)

Ive added this for you.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 14, 2012)

My review of a RCI resort in Bali, Indonesia, Asia which I made on December 22th is still not published. The resort is very popular and often reviewed on other forums like TripAdvisor but was not reviewed before on this forum, probably because not many Americans go there. Will it still be published?  

I would like to know this because I might have reviews of other timeshare resorts and resorts available through RCI, but not yet reviewed on this forum. I would like to know whether it is of any use to post them?

I found the name of the area rep of Asia. Do I have to send a PM to the area rep regarding my review?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2012)

i see the review came in, but i cannot find it in the system...ill take care of this for you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2012)

Margariet said:


> I found the name of the area rep of Asia. Do I have to send a PM to the area rep regarding my review?



That would be a good idea - it's the area rep that posts them.

Just so you know - everyone on TUG is a volunteer, so this isn't a paid employee who is lagging on the job.  This is someone who helps out on TUG in their spare time.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 14, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> i see the review came in, but i cannot find it in the system...ill take care of this for you.





DeniseM said:


> That would be a good idea - it's the area rep that posts them.
> 
> Just so you know - everyone on TUG is a volunteer, so this isn't a paid employee who is lagging on the job.  This is someone who helps out on TUG in their spare time.



Thanks for both your replies. Of course it's all voluntary. I don't mind, I was just asking because I wasn't sure whether it was useful to post other reviews because some of the resorts where we have been are not yet in the system.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2012)

when we get a review of a resort not in the system, we will most certainly add it!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2012)

If a resort is not in the system, then you should contact Brian, because he will have to set up a new page for the resort.

I'm glad you asked - I was just explaining because some people don't realize that everyone on TUG is a volunteer.


----------

